
Les Paul saw a need and invented something to fill it - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.cleveland.com/music/index.ssf/2008/11/story_of_his_life_time_and_aga.html
======
phugoid
Whether it fits HN or not, thanks for this.

The photo where Les Paul is holding his guitar fresh off the assembly line
brought a tear to my eye. It just captures the pride and excitement.

Glad to hear the old man is still rocking.

~~~
jjs
> Whether it fits HN or not, thanks for this.

Of course it does: he hacked the Gibson.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Agreed. If Les Paul was 60 years younger, he'd have been into computers, no
doubt. He's very much the image of the hacker mentality. I love seeing the
inventive mind at work, even if it's in another field.

